# nikon d3100 - rule of thirds



## cjf (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello

I was reading about the rule of thirds. I am not sure if the Nikon D3100 has a grid to guide me. Any suggestions?

regards


----------



## sierramister (Nov 1, 2011)

You don't need a grid.  Imagine it in your mind, and you will be fine.  Take some photos, post them on here, and we'll tell you if you're violating the rule!


----------



## mrstravis (Nov 1, 2011)

The Nikon d3100 has a grid. It should tell you how to use it in your manual.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2011)

mrstravis said:


> The Nikon d3100 has a grid. It should tell you how to use it in your manual.


But if we are to be helpful......... the information you desire is found on page 41 of the user manual.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2011)

Screw PC - RTFM. :lmao:


----------



## cjf (Nov 1, 2011)

hello !!

page 41 speaks about a framing grid but it's not 3 by 3  

can i use the framing grid on page 41 while taking the photo? is it applied after taking the photo?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2011)

cjf said:


> hello !!
> 
> page 41 speaks about a framing grid *but it's not 3 by 3
> 
> *can i use the framing grid on page 41 while taking the photo? is it applied after taking the photo?


Look at the illustration again.  There are three vertical lines and three horizontal lines.  That will be your RoT guidelines.  Where the lines intersect are the power points.  The grid/guidelines are for a visual aid only while composing (framing) your shot while looking through your viewfinder.  They do not transfer to your image.


----------



## cjf (Nov 1, 2011)

it seems that the nikon d3100 does not have RoT guidelines for the viewfinder.though it might have the guidelines for the Live View on the LCD.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry.  I didn't read the whole manual, only a quick search.  I suppose you could use the Live View grid and eventually you will become accustomed to where they will fall in the viewfinder.  It's not really a deal breaker.


----------

